# BBQ comp Chicago burbs anyone interested in signing up????



## firebbq (Jun 22, 2012)

they have a event in lisle il at a BBQ/fireplace store, they need people to sign up or the event will be canceled!!! I signed up today hope some others can help make this event possible, good prizes and Chris marks will be there!

Give them a call at 630-969-8800 

Tell them Scotty sent you!!!


----------



## zimq (Jun 22, 2012)

Are there any costs? Got any more details on the event? Its not sanctioned is it?

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firebbq (Jun 23, 2012)

Fireplace and Chimney
Authority BBQ CONTEST

DATE: SUNDAY JULY 15th
20 Teams Needed
HOSTED BY CHRIS MARKS

Awards are Cash Prizes and GoodOne Smoker

Place of Competition:
Fireplace & Chimney II
1702 Ogden Ave
Lisle, IL 60532
630-969-8800


----------



## firebbq (Jun 23, 2012)

I found that on there Facebook page here is the link....
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fireplace-Chimney-Authority/118782061494101


----------



## firebbq (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone from the area sign up?


----------



## berninga87 (Jun 29, 2012)

This sounds like fun, I've never done a competition before. I'm having trouble finding more info on this, what categories will there be? and is it sanctioned?


----------



## berninga87 (Jul 6, 2012)

Firebbq, I emailed the place about the comp, and they had to cancel, but will let me know if they reschedule. If you're still interested


----------



## dewetha (Jul 6, 2012)

too bad it didn't get rolling. i need to taste some good BBQ! there was a fest in oak forest. a caterer was their called "EUR pig" best pulled pork i have to date! I need more!


----------

